# I'm curious...thought I'd try.



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Shes a big girl!! lol  Absolutally beautiful!
Im not too good at critique, but the thing i noticed most was she is lacking in the behind, and she is built alil uphill.

Otherwise she is just gorgoues!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have no ideas about draft confo (except look good or bad  ). Yours definitely look great (especially for her age).


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Uphilllllllllllllll. Over at the knees, very nice back legs. Goose rump, cow hocked. Very nice draft.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't know much about conformation except when something is nice on the eyes. She is definitly that! What a pretty girl, she looks really sweet too. That first pictures where her feathers are all sparkly white and shes all shiney is just dazzling

Edit: that first one would be a good photo contest entry with the red barn and green grass. Great shot


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

She's a very beautiful girlie  23? :shock: She looks ten years younger than that  Her back legs are very good, she's got a kind face, she has got a goose rump, but that is the only thing really I can point out other than that she is stunning


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

What a nice looking horse! If I remember correctly dropped sloping croups (goose rumped) are actually desireable in draft horses. As is being close behind (hind legs should be very close at the hocks with parallel cannons). It allows them to brace their back legs and push off them or something. Beautiful!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't know much about drafts but I love her shiny color. She seems cow-hocked, uphill, camped under, her necks seems too large for her hind end, high withers, and very straight neck.


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

That first shot is gorgeous! She is beautiful. Another reason she might seem gooserumped is because of her age. My 30-year-old arab is like that though she didn't always look like it. How tall is she?


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh gosh, thanks everyone! I wasn't expecting so many replies so quickly :lol: 


She is currently 17.2 but she was 17.3 in her prime. She's lost a lot off her withers, topline, and her rump, but perhaps when I get her back in shape, she can fill it with some muscle. 

I fully agree that her back end is lacking, I hope working her out will help to build it up.
Hehe, she does have a rather long and straight neck doesn't she! I am glad to here that though, I thought her neck was too short. She also does look a bit over at the knee, I want to personally check her for that one though. I don't know what camped under means...any tips  

I thought she had a long back, no? 

Thank you for your pointers everyone and of course, your comments!  I do appreciate them  

I will just note that most of your draft breeds are going to be built uphill and the 'goose rump' is also a feature too. Clydesdales have high head sets and usually very high set withers. Also, cow hocks are noted and accepted in the Clydesdale conformation.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

:shock: She's stunning!! I've seen pictures before, and I always get blown away at how great she looks - I'd put her in her teens, not her twenties!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Camped under means she leans forward so to say.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got to say how adorable she is again lol. Her markings are to die for, and as JDI said, she should be in her teens, not twenties! She look magnificent!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Adorable :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, she sure doesn't look 23 to me! :shock: LOL, she's beautiful.
I agree, she's uphill, but she is definitely a nice looking Draft.


----------



## Sunkissed28f (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a Belgian/Quarter cross so I know how trying it can be to look at confirmation.

I think she is well put together. I don't think she is so much goose rumped per say, being many draft horse have this look/characteristic. 

Here is what I look for in a draft horse:

The rump will be higher than the withers. The hind quarter angles are more open with the hind legs out behind for pulling power.

The back is short, strong, and broad.

The neck will be thick, strong and set higher than most horses, it will not be supple.


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I hope to have her with me for many more years...it's nice that she doesn't look her age!  

And thanks for clarifying that for me Harlee! It could be possible that she does lean forward, another thing I'd like to check...

I don't think you're going to want the rump higher than the wither on a Clydesdale :wink: Maybe other draft breeds, but not the Clydesdale. :wink:


----------



## ydoiluvu2929 (Apr 5, 2008)

omg! B-E-A-Utiful!!! 
LOVE THIS HORSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

She is gorgeous! I would never guess she is 23!


----------

